
Oscar Howe's Wounded Knee Massacre, a Rarely Seen Masterpiece (1960) - kafkaesq
http://www.sdpb.org/blogs/arts-and-culture/oscar-howes-wounded-knee-massacre-a-rarely-seen-masterpiece/
======
kafkaesq
The painting is from 1960; the SDPB blogpost is from 2015.

Either way, seems relevant on the anniversary of the December 29, 1890
massacre -- and in view of recent events, especially so.

